
Atari 2600 emulator written in Ruby - DanielRibeiro
http://www.slideshare.net/chesterbr/ruby2600-an-atari-2600-emulator-written-in-ruby
======
DanielRibeiro
Source code:
[https://github.com/chesterbr/ruby2600](https://github.com/chesterbr/ruby2600)

